# 720p plasma vs 1080p LCD?



## oli_ramsay (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm considering getting a new TV and unsure whether to get a 720p plasma or a 1080p LCD.  I know plasma has better picture quality, darker blacks but is it being "only" 720p a major downside?  Would one really notice the difference between 1080p and 720p?

Here are a few options I'm considering:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161711

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161515

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164725

Cheers in advance for the advice, guys! 

EDIT:

I think I've found the best of both worlds:

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B001Y91N5W/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2010)

Stay away from 720 at that size, the pixel pitch is noticeable. My vote goes to the LG (third option), I have seen the 37" brother and its great, but you need to adjust a lot of options to make it look good though. I am not sure the Panasonic is worth the £130 premium though.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 6, 2010)

You know, I used to be a purist on this subject, meaning I wouldn't have batted an eye and told you to go with the 1080p LCD.  However,  after talking to my cable provider in depth, plus the fact that most games on the ps3 only run in 720p.  A 720p TV has its advantages in cost right now; but the VAST majority of content is designed for 720p.  So unless your a Blue Ray fanatic, one of the ONLY sources of media that has the media quality to do 1080p....I'd go with what ever is cheaper.

I will say I own a 32inch LCD TV that does 1080p..and I got it for 320 dollars at the time.  If I could have gotten a 42+ inch TV that does 720p, I would have done it instead...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, if you buy a TV, you generally want it to last 5+ years, and by that time, we will (hopefully) be slowly transitioning towards a 1080p world. I would gladly pay the premium to get a 1080p, its not that much more.


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 6, 2010)

1080p definitely


----------



## niko084 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stay FAR away from 720P at that size, unless you are sitting 18FT away.

Also on a side note, I would recommend against an LG plasma, Panasonic or Pioneer all the way!

If it fits the budget I would try to get a 1080P plasma though, they are so much nicer it's sickening.

Hehehe, that Panasonic is almost the same TV that I just bought about a year ago. It's soooo nice.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 6, 2010)

get the lg 1080p,  I just got my 47" Lg last week.  I was running an insignia 32" 720p for years and finally got my first 1080p tv.  All I can say is its amazing.  Left me broke but worth every penny.


http://www.lge.com/us/tv-audio-video/televisions/LG-lcd-tv-47LH40.jsp


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 6, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Stay FAR away from 720P at that size, unless you are sitting 18FT away.
> 
> Also on a side note, I would recommend against an LG plasma, Panasonic or Pioneer all the way!
> 
> ...



I have to agree about Pioneer Plasma Tvs they are amazing i bought one of the 1st HD generation TV which is a 42" Pioneer TV with 720p but damn it looks so much better than my LCD 27-30 inch 720p TV i use to play games on.
Much more crisp and clean details on the Pioneer and the TV cost like £2xxx something when my parents 1st bought it.

I can't seem to find any Pioneer TVs in UK anymore now =/


----------



## niko084 (Mar 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I can't seem to find any Pioneer TVs in UK anymore now =/



They stopped making them.
Panasonic is the way to go for new Plasma now unless you can find a Pioneer left over somewhere.


----------

